# Surefire G2 lens replacement



## edison (Sep 3, 2004)

How do I remove and reinstall the plastic retaining ring from a G2 bezel without damaging any of the components? I'm considering an upgrade to a glass lens, but I'd rather just replace the lens instead of buying a whole Z2 bezel. Anyone have recommendations for the best heat-resistant lens, and where to get it?


----------



## Size15's (Sep 3, 2004)

The G2 does not have a user replaceable lens.
However, CPF Members are not normal [users] and have found methods.

BTW, It's the G2Z Bezel you'll be wanting for a Nitrolon bezel with Pyrex glass lens.


----------



## madecov (Sep 3, 2004)

That's what I did, just get the G2Z bezel. Be done with it and be happy.


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 3, 2004)

Why doesn't SF just charge a little more and give us the G2Z bezel? It'd cost them less, because they could then scrap the G2 molds


----------



## edison (Sep 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Size15s said:*
The G2 does not have a user replaceable lens.
However, CPF Members are not normal [users] and have found methods.

[/ QUOTE ]
What are these methods?


----------



## Size15's (Sep 4, 2004)

No idea really.


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Garageboy,
If I am not mistaken, the mold for the G2 includes both the head and the body; one of each is produced in each injection process. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Hornet (Sep 4, 2004)

When I changed mine I lightly squish the bezel of the light by rolling on a hard surface then I used a pair of bent needle nose pliers to turn the locking ring and it came right off. Replace lens and screw back on you can use epoxy on the ring just stay away from supper glue it will fog the lens. I used neither and have not had it loosen up yet.


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 4, 2004)

err.. I tried to put mine into the vise. I saw it deform, but the retaining ring held


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 4, 2004)

BTW: since the G2 bezel is molded with the body, will the G2Z bezel line up correctly?


----------



## Size15's (Sep 5, 2004)

Yes:


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 8, 2004)

thanks! Slightly longer,but it'll be fine. ALready tossed my G2 bezel (shattered lens)


----------



## Size15's (Sep 8, 2004)

How did you shatter your G2's lens?!


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 9, 2004)

Not shatter, but cracked after a hard accidental smash into random stuff in the basement


----------



## Heck (Sep 9, 2004)

Mine's busted too. It's neither cracked or shattered, but peeling. A thin layer of something is peeling off of the lens, making it somewhat less transparent.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 10, 2004)

I'd like to see photos of these failures. I'm not a huge fan of Lexan but from my experience, it can take a real beating.


----------



## Heck (Sep 10, 2004)

Here we go, the photo makes it look like it's shattered or worse, but it's simply a thin layer on top that is coming off, there is one major spot and a few dots around starting to peel also.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks

That is very strange. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## madecov (Sep 11, 2004)

I've seen that before. just look at any transit bus or subway that has Lexan windows /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## Size15's (Sep 11, 2004)

How does it happen?


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 11, 2004)

Same thing happened to mine. I've seen kids punch out school bus windows. Lexan is great for many things, flashlight lens isn't one of them. I'll stick with pyrex. It may shatter, but I think my bulb will go first in a drop


----------



## chamenos (Sep 18, 2004)

i'm guessing that G2 lens was installed the wrong way, and the layer peeling off might be the anti-reflective coating which is supposed to be on the inside. any other theories? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------

